# Crazy siisy bar and banana seat I.D. Needed



## mongeese (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 17, 2018)

Columbia Playbike "88". 


(Project)




I think other Columbia models had them as well. I don't think other companies used them but could be wrong.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2018)

I have a similar seat bar that i bought with a Murray Parkleigh girls bike a couple years ago. mines not quite as radical. It looks close to the one i saw on a Krate bike i saw once. Good looking bar in any case.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 17, 2018)

I have seen them on Rollfast built bikes......


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2018)

Isn't that ''SISSY BAR''?


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 20, 2018)

That sissy bar and seat are from a Ross Barracuda.


----------



## bentsprocket (Dec 22, 2018)

Those sissys are super cool to use w/ a regular Persons banana on a Sting-Ray. Makes for a good tow bar for you buddy riding a skateboard! The downfall is the limited height adj. for adults.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 23, 2018)

i have a sissy bar like the one shown. It's attached to a bread loaf seat that is gold in color. I have no idea what it came off of. Got it with a bunch of parts i purchased a couple years ago. I just picked up a 66 sting ray bare frame. It would look pretty cool on that bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 23, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Columbia Playbike "88". View attachment 921009
> (Project)
> View attachment 921008
> 
> I think other Columbia models had them as well. I don't think other companies used them but could be wrong.



what year is this bike? I've seen one or two of these bikes on e-bay. nice looking bike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 23, 2018)

razinhellcustomz said:


> what year is this bike? I've seen one or two of these bikes on e-bay. nice looking bike.




Columbia got a late jump in the muscle bike arena if I remember correctly. The Playbike was actually called "Playboy" the first year it was issued. I believe that was '67 but not sure. The "Playboy" bike earned Columbia/Westfield a nice letter from a popular men's magazine to alter the name of their bike from now on, hence the Playbike "88" name on the second year onward. This bike is from the second year of production and first year with the Playbike "88" name. Originally equipped with Shimano 333 grip shifter the first 2 years, stick shift after. The 88 means something as well but I don't remember what that is. The integrated handle bars were phased out after 2 or 3 years as well. That's about all I remember doing some quick research when I got this bike. This one is all orignal and in good shape. But the seatpost decal is pretty buggered which is too bad. They are cool when complete.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 23, 2018)

I think the "88" moniker came from Oldsmobile during the 60's and 70's alot of those cars were famous for speed like the Rocket 88 and the like. I like the barracuda moniker also used on some of the muscle bikes of the  era. great time to be a kid during that time frame.


----------

